# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  MK-1 Extruder Settings

## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

I was wondering what settings you use for your ABS prints (.2 mm layer height). I have been trying the settings that you supply with Repetrel, but my extrusion width is about 1mm + nominal and prints have been very sub par with blunt corners and lots of spiderwebbing on thinner features. I have tried cutting the prime and unprime settings in half but to no visible success (also they reset every time I turn the printer off). I can post some pictures if it would be helpful. I am currently using Sainsmart ABS 1.75 mm filament. 

Thanks 
RD_3D

----------


## Davo

Hi RD_3D.

For a 1mm extrusion width, you should have a larger nozzle- do you? Or are you over extruding from the .5 to make a 1mm wide path?

I dont know what version of Repetrel and firmware you are on, but the latest is always available from http://hyrel3d.net/downloads

In this version, you can go to *File > Import > Slic3r, Default Recipes > ALL Recipes* and the most current recipes for the .5mm nozzle at .1, .2 and .3mm layer thicknesses will be installed.

Spiderwebbing is reduced (or eliminated) by *increasing* the prime and unprime steps and/or dwell time. To save these settings, go to the last tab (soapstring), right click on the "Flash" button, and accept to write new default settings to be stored on your print head.

I am available to skype/teamview with you to help with an upgrade or troubleshooting. If you will send me your stl and gcode, we will take a look at it.

Please let me know how I can help.

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

Thanks for the reply! I am currently on the latest Repetrel with the new firmware as well. I had done the import all settings and am currently using the 0.5mm extruder. I am currently using the slicing settings as such: 

Print: 200 microns - .35n no support 
Printer: Hyrel System 30M 
Filament: ABS 230C AUTOfan 

I will try increasing the prime and unprimed steps and dwell time and flashing the head. I may take you up on that team viewer session this coming week. Thanks! I will send you some g-code for my next print as well later today hopefully. 

Sincerely, 
RD_3D

----------


## Davo

For Print, use *HYREL Z.2 S1800 noSprt*
For Filament, I prefer *HYREL ABS 230c Fan 50%*

Those are the recipes we use for all the things that we print in ABS.

Let me know how I can help.

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

This is the first few lines of the g-code file I am printing with right now. 

; generated by Slic3r 1.2.9 on 2015-10-31 at 13:57:48


; external perimeters extrusion width = 0.55mm
; perimeters extrusion width = 0.55mm
; infill extrusion width = 0.55mm
; solid infill extrusion width = 0.55mm
; top infill extrusion width = 0.55mm


M107 ; disable fan
M190 S80 ; set bed temperature
M104 T10  S230
G21     ; use millimeters
G90     ; absolute coordinates
G0 Z5 ; lift head to avoid collisions
G28 X0 Y0 ; home X and Y
G92 X0 Y0 ; reset origin: X and Y
G0 X0 Y0   ; move to desired origin
G92 X0 Y0 ; reset origin: X and Y
M83          ; relative extruder coordinates
M109 S230  ;wait for temperture to come up.
M756 S0.1  ;set flowfor the first layer please




G21 ; set units to millimeters
G90 ; use absolute coordinates
M82 ; use absolute distances for extrusion
G92 E0 ; reset extrusion distance
;announce new layer <0>
;---
M756 S0.1
M790 ;execute any new layer actions




It seems to be going well so far! I will send an update in a few hours once it finishes. I doubled prime, unprimed and both the dwell times on the extruder and set layer height to .200 and flashed the head. Thanks for all your help. 

May I ask what makes the z.2 S1800 different from the X00 microns slicing profiles? 

Sincerely,
RD_3D

----------


## Davo

I don't know which X00 microns profiles you're referring to.

The Z.2 S1800 profile is for 0.2mm (200 micron) layers, 35% honeycomb infill, 30mm/sec movement (hence S1800 - 1800 mm/min).

Let me know how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

It definitely helped using those settings. I still get some warping on the edges and with smaller feature I still get lots of material at the seams. So I believe that would mean fine-tuning the prime and unprime steps. I am currently using prime=450 and unprime=500. 

Please let me know if you suggest a different amount for these. I have attached some pictures. The blue was the print quality I was experiencing before changing the settings. The red is after the settings change. Thanks for your help!

Sincerely,
RD_3D

20151030_172616.jpg20151031_172237-2.jpg20151031_195121.jpg20151031_195126.jpg20151102_113558.jpg

----------


## Davo

rd_3d,

For ABS, we use Prime: 250 Steps, 50 ms and Unprime: 250 Steps, 60 ms.

Note that the delay in ms is how long until the extrusion rate of the next move is applied (which is 0 for unprimes).

Let me know if that helps.

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo,

Thanks, I am printing with the settings that you suggested right now, it looks pretty good, although it is the smaller extruded feature that have issues, and the print is not to those layers yet, I will update once it finishes with pictures. 

I also did some maintenance on the printer today. I leveled the Z and X axis and squared the XY axis up as they were all slightly off. I then re-trammed the bed. One thing i noticed : when i load the filament, I get a nice clean extrusion for a few seconds then the extruded material will get really thick and start to blister every couple of centimeters. Is this a sign of a clogged (or dirty) nozzle and do you recommend cleaning with acetone or some other method?

Sincerely, 
RD_3D

----------


## rd_3d

Hi Davo, 

The first print failed on the top few layers but I started a new print and it came out great! Thanks for all of your help! Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to improve the quality of the prints even more.

RD_3D

12207662_10206931505382830_2029076867_n.jpg

----------


## Davo

Well... 

I always use our default recipes, with the fan off for the first five layers and then on at 50% (this is 20% in the slicer config for some reason) for the rest of the print.

However, if there is any bridging or non-trivial overhangs, I navigate through the viewer to the level prior to the bridge/overhang, and right click to change the fan to 100%; then I repeat back down to 50% after the bridging is complete.

For larger prints, we print with the chamber heated to 50-55C. This allows the bed to get to about 85C, and we get fantastic ABS prints. See https://www.facebook.com/hyrel3d/posts/619391138202253

----------

